# Supersix Evo rear brake cable routing



## ainsy (Aug 24, 2008)

Supersix Evo rear brake cable routing

Just received my Evo Team frameset in size 48. Contrary to all info/illustrations I have seen the rear brake cable routes out of the left side of the top tube and not out of the left rear seat stay. Front routing is the same internally through the head tube.

Can anyone else who rides a 48 evo (or from Cannondale) confirm their frame has the same routing?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

ainsy said:


> Supersix Evo rear brake cable routing
> 
> Just received my Evo Team frameset in size 48. Contrary to all info/illustrations I have seen the rear brake cable routes out of the left side of the top tube and not out of the left rear seat stay. Front routing is the same internally through the head tube.
> 
> Can anyone else who rides a 48 evo (or from Cannondale) confirm their frame has the same routing?


If you look on page 9 of the EVO owner's manual you'll see illustrations depicting the 2 different routings based on frame size. The 48cm and 50cm frame brake lines exit the top tube.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

I believe I have one of the first 48cm frame and I got it in early July last year. I was also surprised when I saw the rear brake routing. After pondering about. This is the best routing for smaller frames. It gives it more slack or else it'll be too short and cause a kink in the line mentioned above.


----------



## ainsy (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the reply guys.

Have kept the frame under wraps and not looked at any manuals...trying to resist building it up with the campag record 11 I have and wait for the new Red to become available!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

ainsy said:


> Thanks for the reply guys.
> 
> Have kept the frame under wraps and not looked at any manuals...trying to resist building it up with the campag record 11 I have and wait for the new Red to become available!


Stay with Record why even bother with Red?


----------



## ainsy (Aug 24, 2008)

zamboni said:


> Stay with Record why even bother with Red?



Was running 11 speed campag then had the opportunity to run SRAM red after a sweet deal on a standard mod SS. Have about 5K miles on it and can say...

1. Love the feel of the red hoods (more like the old style campag 10 speed than 11s campag)
2. Rear shifting is positive and quick (read clunky)
3. Brakes are awesome
4. Front shifting is [email protected]!

Sounds like they may have addressed the front shift issue and would be keen to try it out. Dilemma is I already have the 11s and the evo frame....that and the fact that campag is great stuff


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Disagreed with the SRAM hood the new Campy 11 is much more comfy beside there is no trimming on the front.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

zamboni said:


> Disagreed with the SRAM hood the new Campy 11 is much more comfy beside there is no trimming on the front.


Comfort is a personal issue, we don't have all the same hands, size, shape, proportions. Hoods are like saddles IMO. I even heard some people prefer Shimano hoods! Weirdos!


----------



## isoriano97 (Mar 28, 2010)

what is your frame weight? I have a 48cm in black/green as well. Thanks


----------



## ainsy (Aug 24, 2008)

isoriano97 said:


> what is your frame weight? I have a 48cm in black/green as well. Thanks


Sorry mate didn't weigh it.


----------

